
Ask HN: Help Me, I'm Lost - gen_greyface
Hey HN,
I&#x27;m not very good at explaining things so bear with me.
I&#x27;m posting this on hn because i don&#x27;t utilize any other means to communicate with internet strangers.<p>To begin with, i&#x27;m a 19yo male(ultra ambitious). I recently scored a job as Junior developer in a 5yo startup.I&#x27;m considered above average- with respect to intellect- by most people I&#x27;ve met(and i &#x27;was&#x27; really happy with that). My nature is very similar to a water droplet present in a void(lol).
Recently i&#x27;ve been felling very uneasy when i get into thinking about myself with respect to the whole human tribe i.e. how do&#x2F;should i fit in. This habit of mine, although i&#x27;m not able to pinpoint the event of inception, afaict can be traced back to the period when i changed cities due to some financial problems my family was facing. I lost touch with most of the things i grew up with.
I used to learn things very quickly, i&#x27;m also very good presenter. Whatever i try to learn something new i get distracted very easily. I think I&#x27;m not able to distinguish between my wants and needs. To be more simple i always feel like i&#x27;ve just opened my eyes in a dream - blurry and no control. I&#x27;ve lost clarity.
.Love you all.
~general_Greyface<p>P.S if you think that i&#x27;m not clear enough, then just lol.
======
verdverm
Don't worry about having things figured out at 19. Keep on keeping on, do good
by others, never stop learning, and much will shape itself. I just turned
twice your age and only recently have I found what I most want to work on for
the world. Enjoy this wild ride we call life my dude!

------
morkfromork
I like to make lists when I'm stuck. Make a list of the things you need to do
to get to where you want to be. Break the list into smaller and smaller
pieces. Keep breaking it down until the first thing is something you can
easily do and check off the list.

If I have 100 things to do then I try to do the first 10 and then plan to take
a break. Sometimes after the first 10 I'll just keep going and get a lot more
done than I thought I could.

------
oil25
Get off social media, get to bed early and actually rest, limit caffeine and
junk food, take up a meditation routine and inquire about the source of all
these "I" thoughts (literally, "where does this thought originate" or even
simpler - "who am I?")

